
Why are GPUs necessary for training Deep Learning models? (2017) - kaankeskin
https://www.analyticsvidhya.com/blog/2017/05/gpus-necessary-for-deep-learning/
======
kaankeskin
Most of you would have heard exciting stuff happening using deep learning. You
would have also heard that Deep Learning requires a lot of hardware. I have
seen people training a simple deep learning model for days on their laptops
(typically without GPUs) which leads to an impression that Deep Learning
requires big systems to run execute.

